# 942 receiver



## Rok (May 5, 2006)

Dish just replaced my 921 with a 942 (their mistake but I get to keep it If I want).Is this a good trade? I have had problems with the 921 remote since day one.I have 3 remotes and none of them work very long.Sometimes an hour or so,sometimes a few days. I have remote from a 521 which works fine when programmed for the 921.Anybody have similar remote problems? Thanks. Andy


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

This is a great trade. The 942 has been rock solid as of late and you get NBR. I think you'll be very happy with it. If you have any specific questions, let us know and we'll be happy to help.


----------



## Rok (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for the reply lakeblum.I`ll set it up this weekend and let you know if I have any problems


----------



## masman (Nov 20, 2004)

Rok said:


> Dish just replaced my 921 with a 942 (their mistake but I get to keep it If I want).Is this a good trade? I have had problems with the 921 remote since day one.I have 3 remotes and none of them work very long.Sometimes an hour or so,sometimes a few days. I have remote from a 521 which works fine when programmed for the 921.Anybody have similar remote problems? Thanks. Andy


Hi,

I had the remote problem. The problem was not the 921. It is the remote. Some of the Dish Pro 8.0 remotes eat batteries in 2-3 days. Dish was replacing them at one time. But may not be doing so any longer. Many work fine. I have 4 of them (had 5 but the fith was a battery eater and I threw it away) currently. Like you, Dish recently replaced my 921 with a 942 when their house-call tech diagnosed my problem as a bad receiver. That was not the problem but I am not in the habit of telling others how to do their work (although I knew that he was not going about the analysis in a way that would be definitive). Subsequently, I diagnosed and fixed the system myself and kept the 942. I am still using the Dish pro 8.0 remotes with the 942. The IR and RF codes are the same and I use them all over my house. I do keep the 5.2 IR only (labelled 1) in my theater since RF is not needed in that location. The other remote (labelled 2) is still in the box as I am using the 4 8.0 remotes in other rooms in the house. Long ago, I remote mounted Dish's RF antenna in a central location in my house and that has worked great. I am happy to have the 5.2 IR remote since it has the IR codes for the DVR side and this makes teaching my computer driven IR system much easier than borrowing a remote from one of my friends from time to time.

I bought my extra remotes on e-bay when I got my 921 a year and half or so ago and got all good ones. Perhaps I got lucky.

Mark


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Good info Masman! And welcome to the forum to both you and Rok :welcome_s


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Rok, you got a great deal. I paid over $400 for a new 942 a couple of months ago and sold my 921 for a little over $200. So you got a free upgrade that cost me over $200. Good for you!


----------



## Rok (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies.I got the unit all hooked up except now I can`t get a full screen picture.neither the tv or dish remote will get rid of the grey bars.Ive been on hold with tech support for 15 minutes.Still holding ......... I agree the remotes were the problem.Any idea why? The new remotes are the same ones.Masman,you said you fixed the problem,how?


----------



## Rok (May 5, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> Rok, you got a great deal. I paid over $400 for a new 942 a couple of months ago and sold my 921 for a little over $200. So you got a free upgrade that cost me over $200. Good for you!


Mine was still under warranty and they also shipped the wrong one but said to keep it anyway.btw,my 921 was $600 last year.I`m glad I didn`t have to pay more


----------



## Rok (May 5, 2006)

Me again.They answered as I was typing lol.They switched the tv type(?)to 1080 so big picture is back.too much technical stuff for me.I do love the big screen an HD although I dislike paying extra just to get 5 HD channels.I suppose that will change in the future.This is a great message board and I`ll check in from time to time.Feel free to email me if there is something I should know.Maybe a dish book for dummies.Thanks again for the info. Andy


----------



## masman (Nov 20, 2004)

Rok said:


> Thanks for all the replies.I got the unit all hooked up except now I can`t get a full screen picture.neither the tv or dish remote will get rid of the grey bars.Ive been on hold with tech support for 15 minutes.Still holding ......... I agree the remotes were the problem.Any idea why? The new remotes are the same ones.Masman,you said you fixed the problem,how?


I fixed the Dish reception problem...not the remote. No cure exists that I aware of for Pro 8.0 battery eating remotes. As I said, Dish sent me a replacement when I first got the 921 and had the battery eating remote problem. At the time, you could get a remote replacement. I knew they were replacing them for some folks from the 921 forum. I always try to be pleasant when I call Dish for tech help but I always try to have some facts from these forums if I can ahead of time. Over the years, I have read a lot of bitterness and unhappiness in the forums but my experience has really been very good except for one incident and even then, after an exchange of letters, Dish and I reached an amicable solution.


----------



## wrzwaldo (Jan 23, 2006)

Rok said:


> Me again.They answered as I was typing lol.They switched the tv type(?)to 1080 so big picture is back.too much technical stuff for me.I do love the big screen an HD although *I dislike paying extra just to get 5 HD channels.I suppose that will change in the future.*This is a great message board and I`ll check in from time to time.Feel free to email me if there is something I should know.Maybe a dish book for dummies.Thanks again for the info. Andy


It will change in the future but not for 942 owners. You will need a 622 for the new HD channels.


----------



## Rok (May 5, 2006)

wrzwaldo said:


> It will change in the future but not for 942 owners. You will need a 622 for the new HD channels.


Now what? What`s with the 622,a new receiver?And are there going to be more HD channels?Will I still get the current ones?Don`t tell me the 942 will be outdated already.:eek2: :nono2:


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Rok, you need to browse the forums more. The 942 is already (almost) obsolete. You shouldn't lose the HD programming you already have but you won't get any more - EVER. The HD locals are going require a new receiver (either a 622 or 211/411). All additional and new HD channels require a new receiver. I recently bought a 942 but I already knew it's limitations and was OK with them (I get excellent OTA reception).


----------



## Rok (May 5, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> Rok, you need to browse the forums more. The 942 is already (almost) obsolete. You shouldn't lose the HD programming you already have but you won't get any more - EVER. The HD locals are going require a new receiver (either a 622 or 211/411). All additional and new HD channels require a new receiver. I recently bought a 942 but I already knew it's limitations and was OK with them (I get excellent OTA reception).


I`ve started to go through some of the forum but there is an ungodly amount of info here and I do have a daytime job :lol: Just kidding.I appreciate all the help everyone has given this newby.I`m learning stuff everyday.:sure:


----------

